# Old River flats 4/28



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

After a trying day fighting storm-related issues, needed a break. Took the boat out late and drifted the flats. Wind was brisk but perfect for the drift.

Two drifts and two trout, one about 26 inches and one small one.
The big one put up a show, jumped like a bass! I needed that.

Both released to fight another day. Not bad for 30 minutes of fishing.

I love living here.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> .
> 
> I love living here.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Magic Mike said:


> +1 :thumbsup:


2 more weeks! Then I can share your joy for life.


----------

